
Early Celts believed wine should be for all - diodorus
https://cosmosmagazine.com/archaeology/early-celts-believed-wine-should-be-for-all
======
brandmeyer
At least in Italy, wine was used as a store of primary calories. The grape
harvest only lasts for a few weeks out of the year. Winemaking was a method to
buffer those calories at harvest time and consume them throughout the year. So
yeah, everyone is drinking wine.

------
mothsonasloth
The Celts were lots of independant nations, so would Scottish Celts and Irish
Celts be likely to share this custom with their Alpine counterparts?

~~~
willvarfar
One of the measures of being an ancient celt was culture more than ethnicity.
In the same way that the Britons became Anglosized after the fall of Rome so
the Picts has became Celticized centuries earlier.

One of the pythons did a really good series on the celts and I think it’s on
YouTube.

------
thrower123
Standard pop-archaeology stuff. Sweeping conclusion based on ambiguous data
from one particular site, check.

The meat of the real data here seems to be that, before there were fancy
drinking vessels reserved for the purpose of drinking wine from, people drank
wine out of any old bowl or jar that was handy.

~~~
code_duck
It surprises me the sort of conclusions that some scientists draw from data.
Considering that modern people in prison make wine from grape juice and old
pieces of bread, why would random people living in isolation 4000 years ago
not make their own wine?

As far as vessels, anecdotally, I make fancy wine glasses, but personally
drink wine out of coffee cups from the thrift store or whatever is handy.

~~~
jiofih
Standard HN comment stuff. Making comments ignoring the gist of the article,
check.

Sorry for the sarcasm, here are the relevant quotes:

> There is no evidence of grape seeds or winemaking in central Europe, the
> authors note, so it must have been imported

> Tartaric acid is usually considered to be a grape product/wine marker
> because of its high concentration in grapes in contrast to other fruits
> available in Europe during the Early Iron Age

~~~
code_duck
Thank you for devoting your valuable time to setting me straight.

Complaining about the quality of HN comments while commenting on HN is pretty
standard HN comment stuff.

